# Hilfe für Samy Molcho



## Bambus Mami (20. Juni 2012)

Liebe Teichgemeinde!

Unser Naturpool (siehe Album) ist eigentlich nicht für Untermieter jeglicher Art geeignet.
Seit einer Woche haben wir jedoch einen Teichbesetzer. 
*SAMY MOLCHO*
ein ca.15 cm gertenschlanker schwarzer kleiner Molch.
Wo er herkommt weiß keiner, denn um in den Pool zu gelangen, müssen weite Strecken (sogar Treppen) überwunden werden. 

Wir (meine Kinder und ich) haben ihn einige Tage erfolgreich vor dem Herrn des Hauses (= Vater und Gatte) versteckt, aber jetzt mussten wir beichten, denn SAMY MOLCHO ist blöd!!! 

Aus uns unerklärlichen Gründen landet der Unglücksvogel regelmäßig im Skimmer und muss von dort gerettet werden...

Warum ist er so doof?
Sucht er einen Stein zum Sonnen?
Was frißt so ein Samy MOLCHO überhaupt?
Muss ich ihn umsiedeln? 

Ich bitte um Antwort /Asyl...

Liebe Grüße
Bambus Mami

(die sich jetzt auch noch um SAMY MOLCHO kümmern muss)


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Hi!

hmm.. komischer Kerl..   normalerweise wandern die wieder weg wenns nix zu essen gibt,.....  warum darf er nicht bleiben?  

LG Susanne


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Hallo, Susanne...

Was schmeckt Samy Molcho denn?
Wegwandern ist schwierig, da er aus dem Becken nicht wieder herauskommt (hat eine Kante wie ein normaler Pool).
Er hat nur einen befristeten Mietvertrag bekommen, da user Naturpool mehr Pool als Natur ist und jede Art von Nährstoffeintrag ist unerwünscht, da Algen....

LG Bambus und Samy Molcho Mami

P.S. Soll ich ihm eine Rampe bauen, damit er aus dem Pool rauskommt?
Kletttert er deswegen aus die Skimmer, weil er glaubt, über die aussteigen zu können? 

(Oder liebt er einfach Karusellfahren im Whirlpool )


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

also wenn ich das richtig sehe habt ihr ne bepflanzte Zone, da wird sich immer was einfinden.....  

Ihr könnt natürlich z. B. mit dekorativen Findlingen ne art Treppe oder Rampe bauen, damit die Tiere auch ne Chance haben wieder rauszukommen.......

vielleicht will er den Skimmer ja wirklich zum aussteigen nehmen, es geht halt nur nicht weiter

und sonst entweder die Pflanzzone zupflanzen damit sie wie ein Pflanzenfilter wirkt und damit die ALgen fernhält oder die Natur raus und Chlor rein


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Hallo,

der kleine Kerl braucht dringend eine Ausstiegsrampe. Er kann ja nicht ewig schwimmen und eigentlich sollte er jetzt an Land leben. Nicht das ihn irgendwann die Kräfte verlassen...


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Prima Christine!

Ich geh sofort eine Rampe bauen!
Hab mir sowas schon gedacht 

Und Susanne!

Ich hab gerade eine große Lieferung von unserem Werner /Nymphaion bekommen 

Ist schon alles eingepflanzt, wird bald ein Urwald!

Ich halt Euch auf dem Laufenden!!!!

LG Samy Mami


----------



## Falco (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Kleiner Molch mit 15 cm? Das ist doch ein Prachtexemplar! 

Mach doch mal Bilder!

Liebe Grüße

Falco


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Ähm Falco....

Leider muss ich gestehen,,,, Samy Molcho ist nicht 15 cm groß...
Er wollte sich nicht gerade ausgestreckt neben mein Lineal legen, aber ich hab ja auch nie gesagt, dass er ein Prachtexemplar ist.
Ich habe immer von klein und dünn gesprochen!
Fakt ist, der Kleine ist etwas über 10 cm groß, auf keinen Fall 15!
Anglerlatein 

Aber ich hab ihn auf ein Seerosenblatt gesetzt und fotographiert.
Kuck mal:


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

wo gucken?


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Systemabsturz...
Sorry.. Achtung


Viele Grüße von Bambus und Samy Mami


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

hübsches Kerlchen


----------



## blackbird (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> hübsches Kerlchen



Du sprichst ein wahres Wort gelassen aus! 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Falco (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Hübscher Kerl! rh


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Es freut mich ja, dass mein Kleiner bei Euch so viel Lob hervorruft, aber was ist das für ein Knilch?
Gattung?
Was frisst er?
Will er an Land oder will er im Wasser wohnen bleiben?
Braucht der keine Frau?
Braucht der einen Sonnenfels?
Die Rampe will er nicht besteigen (holzbrett...

Und wie gewöhn ich ihm das Whirlpool Karusellfahren ab?

Samy Mami


----------



## blackbird (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> ... Achtung ...



Hi Kristin, 

hast Du mal bei Wikipedia unter Molchen geschaut? 
Ich hab zwar selbst noch keinen gesehen, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es ein 
__ Teichmolch ist. Wikipedia -> Teichmolch

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## steffenK (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für Samy Molcho*

Hallo,

ja, würde auch auf __ Teichmolch tippen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------

